# What's your least favourite name / worst name that you've heard?



## nekosync (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm not crazy about the names:


Shah / Patel (surname) ~ mainly because it's too common of a surname.
Sunny
Billy
Tommy
D!ck
Hope
Destiny
Any name that is a month / day.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 14, 2014)

I hate my name, Sarah, because it's SO COMMON. I've been called Hallie (after my surname) for years.
I don't really HATE any names but I don't like really 'edgy' ones like Storm, Harmony, Wednesday etc.


----------



## Motte (Oct 14, 2014)

Names are names, can't think of any I hate.


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Never was a fan of "MacKenzie".



nekosync said:


> [*]Any name that is a month / day.


Also these.  As soon as I read the thread title I started thinking about names like Autumn. I mean, they're nice and all but I'm just not feelin it.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm not really a huge fan of Richard. Sorry Richards.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 14, 2014)

Call it crazy, but I absolutely _despise_ my middle name- Kimberly. Kim or Kym sounds cool- but the full thing? Yech. I'm also not big on a lot of common names, like John or Katie.

Funnily enough, I've actually contemplated changing my middle name to Destiny once I reach a legal age to do so. Odd how that works out, huh?


----------



## Eldin (Oct 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I'm not really a huge fan of Richard. Sorry Richards.



Same. My friend's bf is a Richard, and she calls him Rich, which is just worse imo.

But I don't really hate any names. I quite like mine, it's common but not ridiculously so.


----------



## (ciel) (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't like a lot of the "old fashioned" sounding names. Like Richard, Robert, William (and any of the nicknames that come from those), Mary, Colleen...I know there's others I don't like, but I can't think of them right now. 

I also hate my own name, but It's really uncommon so I'm not going to say it. I've always hated it, though, because it's one syllable and really harsh sounding. My last name is also one syllable (Smith- hate that, too. Waaaaay too common) and my middle name is just awful. So I hate my entire name. A lot. And I always have. When I was little, I'd introduce myself as Hannah. Like really I'd take pretty much any other name.


----------



## Alice (Oct 14, 2014)

Oliver. I love unisex names, but Oliver is my favourite. Jack is a really nice name too. I love the nickname Olive. I hate the name Tim/Timothy.


----------



## Dork (Oct 14, 2014)

Omg i think D(i)ck is a great name it's such a shame it's sexualized now. (poor robin #1)

I agree with you on the name Destiny. Names like Hope and Faith remind me of hippies idk.

I also don't like my name at all. Dana. (Dah-na) like why ew that is literally just so lame whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Trundle (Oct 14, 2014)

I just really love the name Aiden. It's a great name. Honestly I'm gonna name all of my kids Aiden.

I hate the name Tina. (just kidding tina)


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I just really love the name Aiden. It's a great name. Honestly I'm gonna name all of my kids Aiden.
> 
> I hate the name Tina. (just kidding tina)






Most names I dislike are more to do with people I associate with them, rather than a genuine dislike of the sound.


----------



## Delphine (Oct 14, 2014)

I hate the name Eustace, I'm not a big fan of Kevin, Robert, Richard... and that's it. I don't hate them but am definitely not a big fan.
And the worst name I've heard is a friend's boyfriend's: the guy's name is Zorg. Freaking Zorg. Zorg! o_o


----------



## Story (Oct 14, 2014)

No joke, I went to school with someone named LaDasha.
Doesn't sound too bad but it was spelled "La-a".


----------



## Beachland (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't really "hate" names, I think that's kind of being mean to the person that has them, especially if they like their names :/

But there are names that annoy me for some reason- Grace and Aiden are the first that come to mind. And anything spelled really strangely for the sake of being "unique".


----------



## Trundle (Oct 14, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I don't really "hate" names, I think that's kind of being mean to the person that has them, especially if they like their names :/
> 
> But there are names that annoy me for some reason- Grace and Aiden are the first that come to mind. And anything spelled really strangely for the sake of being "unique".



man I'm gonna rip your penis out


----------



## Beardo (Oct 14, 2014)

There's a girl named Tishara at my school. Like... wtf

Or Suzie when its spelled weird
Like
Suze -//- Suzie


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 14, 2014)

nekosync


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 14, 2014)

hmmmmmmmm i don't want to offend anyone, really don't like names like kristen, krista, kirsten.. don't know, they just don't sit well with me. off topic a bit, but my favorite names are audrey, beau, serena, marina, zoe and ingrid.


----------



## Cory (Oct 14, 2014)

The name Peggy. That is all.
and Justin

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> There's a girl named Tishara at my school. Like... wtf
> 
> Or Suzie when its spelled weird
> Like
> Suze -//- Suzie


Oh in my friends school there are kids named y'majesty, infinite, and my favorite, cookiedough.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 14, 2014)

Cory said:


> The name Peggy. That is all.
> and Justin



Now that you mention it, yeah Peggy just makes me think of


Spoiler











and I'm like noooo


----------



## Saylor (Oct 14, 2014)

Tina said:


> Most names I dislike are more to do with people I associate with them, rather than a genuine dislike of the sound.


Same, I tried thinking of some but my mind just went to the names of people I don't like. I probably wouldn't mind the names I don't like if I just had different people to associate them with.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 14, 2014)

North West.

What is wrong with Kanye and Kim.


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 14, 2014)

If STFU Parents is legit, then there are babies out there named Abcde and Nevaeh (heaven spelled backwards) which I don't understand at all.


----------



## nammie (Oct 14, 2014)

Taxi, Custard, Winky

and I'm pretty sure they all picked their own names. like... why... why would you give yourself those names.....


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 14, 2014)

Bonquisha.
There is no justification for naming your child this, and I hope that if you do name them this, that they will hate you forever.


----------



## Dinkleburg (Oct 14, 2014)

Bertha, Barb, Hugh, names like that.
There's also the tacky names that are just cruel to name your child, like: Chardonnay, Candi, Chanel, Porsche, Mercedes, stuff like that.

And then there's Dinkleburg, oh boy, who would have that name?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

the only reason a lot of people don't like  their names is that they're used to the name's beauty


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 14, 2014)

Aren't there people who name their kids after fictional characters? As in video games or anime characters? I'm pretty sure a kid who goes by the name of Sephiroth exists somewhere in this planet, all I saw about it is an image, I'm not completely sure, though...

I'm not very fond of that practice, I?m pretty sure kids would make fun of someone named like that like no tomorrow.


----------



## oranje (Oct 14, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Aren't there people who name their kids after fictional characters? As in video games or anime characters? I'm pretty sure a kid who goes by the name of Sephiroth exists somewhere in this planet, all I saw about it is an image, I'm not completely sure, though...
> 
> I'm not very fond of that practice, I?m pretty sure kids would make fun of someone named like that like no tomorrow.



Yeah I agree with you there. People who give their kids embarrassing or funny names (like something that goes with their middle or last name) are very cruel.  I remember reading a study that mentioned that kids with weird names tend to do less well in life do to low self-esteem. There are some names I personally don't like because I associate it with people that were mean to me in the past. I also am not fond of very American names/macho names like Bob or Larry or names I associate with valley girls (Ashley, Britney, ect).


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> North West.
> 
> What is wrong with Kanye and Kim.











Manzanas said:


> Aren't there people who name their kids after fictional characters? As in video games or anime characters? I'm pretty sure a kid who goes by the name of Sephiroth exists somewhere in this planet, all I saw about it is an image, I'm not completely sure, though...
> 
> I'm not very fond of that practice, I?m pretty sure kids would make fun of someone named like that like no tomorrow.



I remember the Sephiroth kid- got linked from somewhere to his mom's facebook page a long time ago, coulda been fake though. I also heard rumors about someone naming their kid Karkat, but never did look into that.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 14, 2014)

princess


----------



## nekosync (Oct 15, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> nekosync



"nekosync" isn't a name, though.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> If STFU Parents is legit, then there are babies out there named Abcde and Nevaeh (heaven spelled backwards) which I don't understand at all.



I don't know about Abcde, but I know several little girls named Nevaeh.


----------



## Horus (Oct 15, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> North West.
> 
> What is wrong with Kanye and Kim.



This 100%

Kanye is why people are racist s2g


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 15, 2014)

When my mom went into labor, the people in the next room at the hospital had just had a baby daughter and named her Metallica ... not a fan of that name. Also, I was almost named "Gertrude" (after my great-grandmother), but luckily my dad put his foot down. Not a fan of that name, either.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 15, 2014)

Trundle said:


> man I'm gonna rip your penis out



I don't have a penis


----------



## Cory (Oct 15, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> North West.
> 
> What is wrong with Kanye and Kim.


They should be killed off before they torture and neglect more of their kids.
And also because they are terrible people.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 15, 2014)

I HATE the name Princess. Like it's a title, not a name to go by.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not fond of the name Gloria.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a Native American guy in my school named Abcde. It's pronounced Ab-sih-Dee. I would never name my child that name, but I don't dislike it.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

Eh, I don't really hate on names. I did raise an eyebrow at names that were given like Moon Unit and Hamburger (your parents have to be pretty mean or pretty strange to go down either of those routes), but I figure... they can at least legally change their name when they turn eighteen. It'll still probably suck to live with names like that through the school years, though. 

I don't _hate_ any of the names, but I just think there are some out there that aren't really appropriate for parents to name their children. And in those special cases, I feel sorry for those children.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 15, 2014)

Funny story...

When i was in high school,i moved to a new, very small town.I didn't have any friends and wanted to fit in.One day the teacher and the classmates were talking about the ugliest names.I wanted to join in, so i said that "Penelope" was the worst name ever.Everyone stopped talking and stared at me.Even the teacher had an odd look on her face.I wanted to crawl in a hole.I later found out that "Penelope" was the teachers name.HaHa,i was new so i only knew her last name.Oh well, i still really don't care for the name.


----------



## meo (Oct 15, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Eh, I don't really hate on names. I did raise an eyebrow at names that were given like Moon Unit and Hamburger (your parents have to be pretty mean or pretty strange to go down either of those routes), but I figure... they can at least legally change their name when they turn eighteen. It'll still probably suck to live with names like that through the school years, though.
> 
> I don't _hate_ any of the names, but I just think there are some out there that aren't really appropriate for parents to name their children. And in those special cases, I feel sorry for those children.



^Pretty much sums up my feels.

But also, absolutely love the name D!ck (censored). When I was little my mom had a boss named that. He was old enough to be like a granddad to me. one of the most awesome people you could ever have the chance to know. Sadly he passed from lung cancer.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 15, 2014)

Jim Bob.

Mike George.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2014)

uhh idk i hate names of the popular people at school
like umm,
Katarina/catarina,
Arielle,
Katie,
uhm uhm... oh yeah and lexi


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't hate much names, only the ones that are made-up or sound awkward when I say it. I sort of hate my name because of how common it is at my school.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 16, 2014)

Harry Butz


...OOPS, I mean _Larry_ Butz, a.k.a. this guy:






*sees if anyone recognizes who he is X'D*


----------



## doveling (Oct 16, 2014)

i hate the name Ingrid (my mum was going to name me that but ty god) as well as those "inspirational names"; destiny, prophecy and stuff like that

sorry if your name was listed above


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 16, 2014)

Basic names like Eric, Jessica, and that sorta thing. I mean you carry a baby for 9 months and name it some boring ass name like??????


----------



## radical6 (Oct 16, 2014)

why do people name their children cinnamon

AND CRACKER IF THEYRE WHITE


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 16, 2014)

Horus said:


> This 100%
> 
> Kanye is why people are racist s2g



Horus is why I hate white people ))))

OT: When I was 8 I wanted to name everything 'Archie' cuz I found a new word; Archipelago, and idk man it rocked my world back then. If I have a kid it's middle name will be Archie idec


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 16, 2014)

The only name I don't like is Brenda. I've yet to meet a Brenda that wasn't a complete *****.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 16, 2014)

Karen


----------



## Tessie (Oct 16, 2014)

atonnoudjement said:


> I met a girl in HS named Ladasha, but spelled La-a.  She was cool though.



um i saw that joke so many times on the internet lol. 



i dont like names like Ashley, Tammy, Courtney, they're just soooo basic. 


no offense with anyone with those names, just not my cup of tea


----------



## Brackets (Oct 16, 2014)

yeah i'm not a fan of names that are spelt differently from the original name


----------



## BananaMan (Oct 16, 2014)

Jaden/Jayden/Jaeden/Jaiden/Jaydyn/Jadyn/any of the other 10,000,000 ways people spell it, especially now with the popular trend of people replacing the letter E with the letter Y for no reason. I don't think the name is ugly or anything but since somewhere around 2005 it feels like every single person I've known who has had a baby boy has named it some variation of that. 

I also hate my own first name. It is one of the most common names in the English speaking world and I wish my mother had been more original. I would never name my child some made up and laughable name but I certainly wouldn't want to give them something that they'd be guaranteed to end up sharing with like five other classmates.


----------



## Plasticlizards (Oct 16, 2014)

My name is Piper, & I personally hate it.
It sounds like something you would name a puppy. One of my friends said her cousin named their ferret with it.
I've also been made fun of and picked on for my name all through school because nobody else has the name and it sounds like "pipe-smoking" or "diaper"
There's this girl I ride the bus with named Aleska, and I think that's pretty cool. Haha


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 16, 2014)

Plasticlizards said:


> My name is Piper, & I personally hate it.
> It sounds like something you would name a puppy. One of my friends said her cousin named their ferret with it.
> I've also been made fun of and picked on for my name all through school because nobody else has the name and* it sounds like "pipe-smoking" or "diaper"*
> There's this girl I ride the bus with named Aleska, and I think that's pretty cool. Haha



Personally, the name reminds me of a flute- and I love music, so Piper's actually up there as one of my favourite names.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 16, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I'm not fond of the name Gloria.



I've read every thing in this thread, and I've realized my sole purpose of being here.

It would be changing your mind sir.

Van Morrison decided it was the coolest name ever, but the unrelated Jim Morrison MADE it the coolest name ever.

*YOU'RE WELCOME!*


----------



## Beachland (Oct 16, 2014)

Tessie said:


> um i saw that joke so many times on the internet lol.



Sorry to say but it's not a joke there are actually people named La-a or Le-a


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 16, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Harry Butz
> 
> 
> ...OOPS, I mean _Larry_ Butz, a.k.a. this guy:
> ...



If something smells, it's usually the Butz...

Really, though, he has a more unfortunate last name. lol (Should have stuck with Laurice Deauxnim.) If we're talking _Phoenix Wright_ series names, though, 90% of those are meant to be a joke/pun, anyway. Frank Sahwit who "witnessed" a murder? Ted Tonate, who works with bombs? This game is nuts (and not just with the names), but that's why a lot of us enjoy it. lmao


----------



## RainyCat (Oct 22, 2014)

I do not like Stacey, Gabriela or stuff like that.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Oct 22, 2014)

Some bully at school last year was Named...
Montavian D'Quez Allen. I'm not kidding.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 22, 2014)

I hate my name, Patience, because when I meet people 9 times out of 10 someone has to either: make a patience joke, OR I spend a good 5 minutes trying to CONVINCE someone thats my real name since they're in such disbelief. Really? I know my name isnt common, but why do people not believe me? o.o


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't hate any names.

Except those odd ones like: "Tree" or some ****.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 22, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I'm not really a huge fan of Richard. Sorry Richards.



they're all a bunch of D!cks


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 22, 2014)

I really don't like virtue names or ______________-May/Mae names. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Envy (Oct 23, 2014)

Really not a fan of the names like Chloe and Zoey (spelling?) that seem to be so cool with parents these days. But whatever, it's not my place to judge. =)


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't like the name Sean (sorry to all Sean's) because it should be pronounced like 'seen' it doesn't have a H in it so I don't get why it's pronounced like shawn, it just annoys me. Sean Bean's name should rhyme.

Shaun/Shawn is okay though.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

My dad knows someone who called their child 'Loveday' ...that's not my taste at all (but of course, it isn't my kid either so)


----------



## mob (Oct 23, 2014)

john, matthew, marie


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 23, 2014)

Anna, Rebecca, Pete and John (Having this as a Middle name sucks so hard)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 23, 2014)

My friend is in high school and she got pregnant and wants to name her baby Aurora... -.-
I also knew a girl named Kawanaka... And Tharsheeka. 

I went to school with a lot of girls that got pregnant and ended up naming their babies really stupid names and I feel so bad for their kids.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Oct 25, 2014)

Glaf


----------



## Envelin (Oct 25, 2014)

Ashley.

I just don't like the sound of it.


----------



## starlark (Oct 25, 2014)

Siobhan. Sheoban sounds so much better in my head than Shiv-awn.

Also, all these words that become pre/suffixes to names. It's just really really annoying.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Princess. Yeah, somebody actually named their kid Princess. And sure enough, they acted very snobby.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 25, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Harry Butz
> 
> 
> ...OOPS, I mean _Larry_ Butz, a.k.a. this guy:
> ...



Larry Butz is a silly name indeed, but why are you posting an image of Laurice Deauxnim?



Envelin said:


> Ashley.
> 
> I just don't like the sound of it.



*
LEON! HEEEEEEEEEEEELP!*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2014)

Seymour Butts!!!

Connor (My own name) I'm just so tired of hearing it. It's ugly!!!


----------



## Hyasynth (Oct 25, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> I really don't like virtue names or ______________-May/Mae names.


Same. they're in the Super Outdated camp alongside Agatha and Gertrude. 
I'll admit that I like May as a standalone name though. Same for June. They're cute.

The names that really drive me batty are the ones that get butchered by the suffix "leigh". Ashleigh, Kayleigh, Emma Leigh...It just looks ugly to me.


----------



## Titi (Oct 25, 2014)

I knew a girl called China... Not even kidding, she was in my class in primary school.
Such a lame thing to name a kid.


----------



## Leela (Oct 25, 2014)

Story said:


> No joke, I went to school with someone named LaDasha.
> Doesn't sound too bad but it was spelled "La-a".



Ahh yes, I once met someone called An-a (Andasha).


----------



## Aradai (Oct 25, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> they're all a bunch of D!cks



back in elementary school there was this bully named Richard who stole $10 from me and expected me to be his friend.
that's why I hate Richard.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't really hate on names unless they're really, really ridiculous. Like North West? Come on now, Kimye. Your kid is going to be subjected to so much teasing for that. Also Blue Ivy Carter. It's not as bad as North West, but I could never imagine naming my child after a color. Where do celebrities come up with these names, I'd like to know. I like Suri Cruise though. Her name's pretty.



Spoiler: Personal story time.



Personally I don't like my own name. It's Cris, without the H. It's not because of how it's spelled or how it sounds or because I feel that it's weird. It's more of the experiences I've had with the name. A few years ago, I had to go to the office once during summer school because my schedule had my name spelled incorrectly and also stated I was male even though I'm female. I'm able to look back on the situation and laugh at it now, but at the time I was really upset by it. I've also had several instances in college where my professors would misspell my name even though it shows up RIGHT THERE ON THE SCREEN. HOW DOES THAT EVEN HAPPEN. Starbucks employees also seem to have a hard time getting it right even though I tell them how to spell it every time.


----------



## Titi (Oct 25, 2014)

*@Jaebeommie: *Hahaha I feel you about the Starbucks employees! My name is Lottie and I usually just tell them to spell it "Loti" for the sake of simplicity, and then they're like "what is that somekind of nickname"? Hum, well screw you too, sir.


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 25, 2014)

Zane said:


> Never was a fan of "MacKenzie".









(it's a reference, google it to understand lel)


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 25, 2014)

Titi said:


> *@Jaebeommie: *Hahaha I feel you about the Starbucks employees! My name is Lottie and I usually just tell them to spell it "Loti" for the sake of simplicity, and then they're like "what is that somekind of nickname"? Hum, well screw you too, sir.



Lottie is such a pretty name to me! Sometimes I give the employees my middle name because it's easier to spell. I started doing it after I once got a cup with "Krys" written on it. Like dude, I understand how you could get Chris, but where the heck did "Krys" come from???


----------



## Titi (Oct 25, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Lottie is such a pretty name to me! Sometimes I give the employees my middle name because it's easier to spell. I started doing it after I once got a cup with "Krys" written on it. Like dude, I understand how you could get Chris, but where the heck did "Krys" come from???



Hahaha Krys! Maybe he had another chris waiting and he wanted to differenciate? Idk.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 25, 2014)

Titi said:


> Hahaha Krys! Maybe he had another chris waiting and he wanted to differenciate? Idk.



Wouldn't the person be able to tell by their drink order though? Yeah I don't get what's the issue with Starbucks employees and name spelling. I've had the rare super polite ones who actually ask me how to spell my name. I always tip them.


----------



## starlark (Oct 26, 2014)

please don't hate me, but if i ever had a son i'd like to name him bramble. it's a nice name to me.
i'm too young to think about this but if i had twin girls i'd consider calling them andromeda and aurora, not just for the novelty. the andromeda galaxy and the aurora borealis are the most beautiful things i've ever seen.
but i'll tell you another name i can't stand just for this thread's sake-sean. i hear it as seen but it's shaun. why can't you spell it like that for simplicity? D:


----------



## nammie (Oct 26, 2014)

I met a guy named Kale who said he knew a girl named Photosynthesis in Hong Kong I just... wtf... why.........


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

There are two names that come to mind that I really, really don't like. Jersey, and Blaze.


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 27, 2014)

i despise the name Mitch and Mike (sorry for anyone with those names). as far as favorite names, well... i have too many to really list, but i really adore the name Risette and Hewie.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 27, 2014)

starlark said:


> but i'll tell you another name i can't stand just for this thread's sake-sean. i hear it as seen but it's shaun. why can't you spell it like that for simplicity? D:



It's so annoying isn't it!? Sean Bean's name should rhyme and it annoys me that it doesn't.


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 27, 2014)

Thor. Somebody actually named their son Thor. I mean, seriously?


----------

